# Tweaking, overclocking, and gaming on Intel i3, i5, i7 HD graphics



## invasion (Feb 24, 2011)

Common noob misconception that the Intel i3, i5, i7 HD graphics are crap. Actually I was surprised when I found out I could play games like COD4, UT3, GTA4 on cheap $600 laptop.

Depending on who made your computer you may be able to tweak some minimum shared memory settings for the Intel gpu's in the bios. The memory for the gpu is shared RAM, so the more available the better. Unfortunately some games don't recognize that the memory for the gpu changes depending on what the application requests. So if your computer's manufacture has restricted these values in the bios then some games that were never patched for the Intel HD graphics won't work properly.

Overall, these CPU/GPU combo's from Intel offer great performance and cost. They have even shown to be very overclock-able on desktop versions. So for someone like me, getting a 500 Mhz + 1.5 DDR3 GB video card that's built into my laptop's cpu, it's pretty awesome. Once someone releases software to allow the user to select the amount of ram to dedicate to the gpu, a lot more games will be available for play on laptops and computers running the 2nd gen multi-core processors.

FYi you can get a new laptop with i5 core + 4GB memory for $600 but you can't change memory settings in bios.


----------



## invasion (Feb 24, 2011)

hint hint, I would pay $20 if there were a program available to change the Intel HD graphics settings.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2011)

they are crap its not a misconception. there are much better options there are $300 notebooks  that can compete with intel graphics they have onboard nvidia 8200/9200, ati 6310 in fusion based netbooks.


----------



## invasion (Feb 24, 2011)

yeah that magical notebook for $300 that only exists in your mind. WTF you talking about???


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2011)

invasion said:


> yeah that magical notebook for $300 that only exists in your mind. WTF you talking about???



$329.99 compaq with an AMD CPU and HD4250

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Compaq+...8222407602&skuId=1116168&st=compaq &cp=1&lp=2

heres another

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Compaq+...18245812097&skuId=1271897&st=compaq&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## invasion (Feb 24, 2011)

Granted that's cool you get a computer that cheap. The video card barley competes with lower end i3 cores. I know you can also buy expensive mobile video adapters but I'm still impressed with the graphics capabilities of the latest Intel cores.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2011)

invasion said:


> Granted that's cool you get a computer that cheap. The video card barley competes with lower end i3 cores. I know you can also buy expensive mobile video adapters but I'm still impressed with the graphics capabilities of the latest Intel cores.



it doesn't compete with i3 it beats i5

here is a notebook check comparo

intel HD graphics

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Graphics-Media-Accelerator-HD.23065.0.html

AMD HD4250

http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Radeon-HD-4250.29664.0.html

NV 8200 (3 years old performs similar)

http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-8200M-G.11360.0.html

NV ION (9400)

http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-9400M-G.11949.0.html


if you want to compare good intel graphics look at the ones in sandybridge chips those do hold there own


http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-HD-Graphics-3000.37948.0.html


----------

